# Cost of Private DIUI



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi All,

We've had one cycle of ICSI which failed. We had a further two funded however the moral dilemma was that any son born to us through ICSI would also be infertile. Chose not to use the next 2 cycles.

After a few months considering, we have decided to go for DIUI. We would like to go privately, there is a hospital near me (BMI in Glasgow) who do this treatment on a private basis. However, they don't give you cost details before a consultation. Can anyone tell me how much money (gosh it sounds awful but it's the reality isn't it) it costs for private DIUI treatment? Have any of you been treated at BMI in Glasgow? Do you have to go through all the same tests that you do for ICSI (we had HIV, hep b, hep c and loads more blood tests). Thanks for any advice.

Hollypops xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Hollypops, Sorry to hear about your BFN.  I cant tell you about private DIUI as i am having NHS funding for the time being. I think the costs can really vary from about £600 upwards.

If you post on the donor thread there are some girls who have had private DIUI, so they will be able to help with your questions.

For DIUI we had to have all the blood tests you mentioned as well as a CMV test.

Good Luck,

Love Bronte xx


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you Bronte, and very best of luck with your cycle, fingers crossed for you on the 5th! I've done a bit of (googling!) research and am in two minds as to which hospital to use, there are two in the Glasgow area - BMI was my/our first choice but I will contact both hospitals (Nuffield is the other). 
The other thing I'm confused about is the DI itself. I have a regular cycle so would I still have to do the jags etc. - or can you just monitor your ovulation and go for insem when you ovulate? Soz for all the questions, I'm going a bit  
Now we have decided to deffo go for it I want to start tomorrow   - you know how it is!!!  


Holly xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm at a London clinic, paying privately, so I'll give you the costs there to give you some idea.

Initial consultations with the doctor, nurse & counsellor cost us around £200. If we had had all the necessary blood tests etc. done there, we would have paid about £150, but I got them done on the NHS after arranging it with my GP. Once all that was out of the way and we started treatment, a cycle of DIUI without drugs or scans costs £500, plus £51 HFEA fee (one insemination). A second insemination in the same cycle costs £300 extra. 
If you have any drugs and/or have scans to check on the growth of follices etc, it costs £800 plus £51 HFEA fee (and the same £300 if you have a second IUI).

If you have a regular cycle and your FSH level is normal (indicating that you are at a good level of fertility), chances are you would start on natural cycles without drugs. Policy varies from clinic to clinic, but you can just test for ovulation using ovulation testing kits and go in for the insem once you've had your surge.

Good luck with all the decision-making!
Tamsin


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Hollypops,

For our DIUI we had to pay an initial consultation fee of £150.00 to speak to the clinic, and then for each lot of DIUI it cost us £750.00.  This included the cost of my drugs which for me was clomid and also the HCG injection which you have to make you ovulate.  We also had to have a counselling session with their counsellor and this did not cost us any extra.  We both also had to have several blood tests which we had done at our local doctors and fortunately we did not have to pay for most except the HIV one, we could of had these done at the clinic but our clinic charge £50 for a blood test.I think it depends which clinic you got to and I know prices do vary.

Good luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

We're being treated at a BMI hospital.
The IUI is £525,HFEA licence is £51,and the donor sperm is £260,we are having medicated cycles now which is about an extra £80 on top.

Hope this helps and good luck xxx


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your helpful advice! 
Well I have spoken to the Nuffield in Glasgow and arranged a counsultation appt. The consultation is £125 and the unassisted cycle is £485 - so very reasonable. If I have any drugs (they mentioned clomid?) it is roughly £60 extra. 
So, our consultation is on the 7th November - pretty quick! I waited almost a year for a consulation appt. on the NHS. I'm VERY excited (and a bit nervous) but feel 100% ready to go ahead with this. Hope all you girls are doing good  

Holly xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Hollypops, Glad you have got sorted and best of luck for your tx. Our clinic does scans from Day 10 of your cycle up until you ovulate. They usually inseminate along the way once your follicles get to a decent size. I think it is about 18mm when they start tx. I have had three insems this month.

Let us know how you get on in November,

Love Bronte


----------

